# Church in SD



## Croghanite (Jan 1, 2008)

Anyone know of a reformed church in or around Rapid City, South Dakota ?


----------



## greenbaggins (Jan 1, 2008)

Yes, indeed. There is a PCA church in Rapid City. They just called a new senior minister, Art Sartorius (who has good recommendations). I am on the CC committee of our Presbytery, and we will be examining him this Presbytery. The church's name is Black Hills Community Church 618 E Elk St. Rapid City, SD 57701 (605) 341-9090


----------



## Croghanite (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you sir. Calling now.


----------



## greenbaggins (Jan 1, 2008)

There may not be anyone at the church (just warning you). However, I do know for a fact that they faithfully worship every Sunday.


----------



## Croghanite (Jan 1, 2008)

very good. I will be referring a possible new convert to the Church. She is asking for guidance but knows not where to find it. Thanks


----------

